# How different would 40k be...



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If it had been made by an American Company rather than a British one?

I always imagine the British mind set to be rather more cynical and bitter than the, in comparison, naively optimistic American one (though some of the yanks on Heresy are bitter as hell). 

How do you think those cultural differences would have affected the development of the 40k universe/game? Do you think there would have been any differences, or even that my summary of the national mind sets is wildly off?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

It would have disappeared by now for starters, I dont know if is stereotype but i get the feeling the american public suffers from short attention spans, plus i think it would have been a game to make a fast buck and then move on to the next thing.
One of GW's strenghts (and some would say weaknesses) in my eyes is that they take things slowly and release new stuff all the time because they understand the collecting side of the hobby, i think if it had been an american company( or anyone else for that matter) it would have been like "BAM here's 40k and everything that goes with it,thanks for the cash see you later suckers"


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> It would have disappeared by now for starters, I dont know if is stereotype but i get the feeling the american public suffers from short attention spans, plus i think it would have been a game to make a fast buck and then move on to the next thing.
> One of GW's strenghts (and some would say weaknesses) in my eyes is that they take things slowly and release new stuff all the time because they understand the collecting side of the hobby, i think if it had been an american company( or anyone else for that matter) it would have been like "BAM here's 40k and everything that goes with it,thanks for the cash see you later suckers"


There's no guarantee of that, but it's possible, yeah. Not like America hasn't produced any good IPs, but this is a bit different.

If it was produced by an American company, I think it would've gotten slammed for "intolerance, slavery, lack of humanity, xenophobia (literally)," and God-knows-what-else. I don't think it would've been shut down or anything, but if it got really popular, it'd probably be attacked and boycotted by whiny children (that's what I think of them). Most people wouldn't care, as is the case now, but God help us if it started appealing to "children" (anywhere from 10-16 year olds). There would be quite the uproar. 

I'm American, though, and I love the Warhammer world. How popular is it in England? I know that's where it started, but I don't think it's much different than in the States. Some people like it, but the majority know little or nothing about it.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

An American Company would certainly have dropped the least performing Armies, based on Sales performance. We wouldn't see any of the Inquisitions, Necrons, hell probably nothing other than SM/CSM...in other words the Battlefield Background of 40K wouldn't survive the battlefield that is the American Corporation's weekly Sales Management meetings.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I think that it would be unlikely to be as bleak as it is- sure its the far future but the fact that everyone's fighting pretty much everyone else, there is no 'good' race as such and that the imperium is actually just about the worst, cruelest systems of government ever to be conceived has got to be a reflection of the deprevation and discontentment of the north of England back when GW was first formed...
... scary thought- is Maggy Thatcher the real life version of the Emperor? *shudder* Now the whole corpse-god thing starts to make a lot more sense 

EDIT- Im not sure we could say 'An American Company' would have done anything... remember that for a long time GW wasnt really a company as such, just a collection of gamers that happened to make and sell their own figures/rules; profit didnt seem to be the principle aim at one point.

In the UK 40k isnt exactly popular but most people will have heard of it and vaguely know what it is. It might be seen as geeky but I expect its the old dont know/dont care case of those that knows its xenophobic understand the 40k universe and dont care while those that would care dont know enough about the background to realise the level of intollerance out there (beond the 'lets fight' aspect of a wargame).
But either way racism isnt exactly a big problem in Britain, and even when it does raise its head its much more a eastern european (or previously indian/pakistani) view rather then the black/white/hispanic that TV tells me is the problem in the US (ah TV, my greatest teacher)... so skin colour is a much smaller part of it. Though on a related note a friend of mine did an arbited army with black criminals and white guards and thought it might be crossing a line... so he made the general black just to even it up a bit... bit of a prophetic soul that guy


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

It would have been a lot more difficult to get "popular" or to get to a state where there is a store in most cities in the UK. Since some states are like bigger than the size of the UK, it would have been a lot more difficult due to costs etc.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It would be vastly different.... I doubt it would have even lasted this long. I don't know if it would be more violent but I have an odd feeling it would be. TBF I don't think Americans are to terribly optimistic..... although we tend not to accept a no win situation.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

What difference does it make? Its totally irrelevant weather or not 40K was created by an englishman or an american.

I find that this thread is dangerously close to kindling a flame war, all it takes is for some sixteen year old american or super patriot to creep on this thread and BAM! So if I were you I'd spare everyone the drama and quit making comparisons about UK Vs America. 

We both have widely different cultures and its only going to start crap with the less mature members of the Heresy.

Thats just my opinion on this unnecessary thread.

Edit - I'm not trying to troll or bash on anyone. I just think Baron should have went about describing it differently.

But thats just me an my short "American Captialist" attention span.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Edit: in the end if this turns into a crap fest it'll be shut down and I might get a bollocking, but until then it's a friendly discussion with (hopefully) reasonable people- your concern has been noted though.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for misconstruing my words there Baron.

I didn't say any other content around here is irrelevant you just skimmed through my post and immediately saw that I was being a little critical. What I am trying to say is that this American Vs English crap is getting a little tired. We're all equal FREE men of the world, it doesn't matter who made what and who comes from where. As a moderator I'd have thought you'd put a little more thought into this thread, that is all I am saying.

So with that said I take leave of this thread.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I never suggested that I thought that if 40k was made by an American Company it would be worse, nor did I suggest that the sweeping generalisations that I applyed to my imagining of the American mind set were a bad thing (seriously I consider cynical and bitter to be worse than naively optimistic). 

I merely asked what people thought would be different about the game.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Easy Space Marines = Roger Ramjet, but in all seriousness (and I'm not saying this is a bad thing, it's a good thing just some take it too far) I think that the Space Marines would be more so patriotic than they are now and the colour scheme would probably be blue, white and red, which isn't to far off what they are anyway.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

All necrons would have the face of Arnold Swarzanegger , or however you spell his name xD


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I honestly don't think what nation it started in makes any difference.

What mattered was that it was founded by veteran gamers with a vision. It could have been with anyone, really. If it was founded by some penny-pinching, CEO-over bonusing American corporation - yeah, certainly. As long as the beginnings of the company were the same, we would have the same outcome.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

The Psyker said:


> Thanks for misconstruing my words there Baron.
> 
> I didn't say any other content around here is irrelevant you just skimmed through my post and immediately saw that I was being a little critical. What I am trying to say is that this American Vs English crap is getting a little tired. We're all equal FREE men of the world, it doesn't matter who made what and who comes from where. As a moderator I'd have thought you'd put a little more thought into this thread, that is all I am saying.
> 
> So with that said I take leave of this thread.


To think there's not a culture difference is insane, though. Americans and Brits are common men separated by a common language... among other things. I actually thought this thread would've provided some more insight into the British mindset - the first post already said they're more cynical, that's cool. I said Americans love to whine and complain about anything they don't like in my post, which is also true. What else?

It's not pointless, unless it does devolve into a flame war, but it might get some good discussion going. Which is what I believe Baron was aiming for.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Considering how old the game is, I doubt it would have made much of a difference, as it started around the time Table Top games were very popular in the US. Assuming the company lasted, in a similar matter to TSR (D&D), and Wizards of the Coast (D&D and MTG) it would still be alive and kicking.

Heck if it went the way of those companies we might see new models every couple years instead of decades :laugh:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I think Baron has asked a fair question. Look at the differences in the US/British film industry. I distinctly recall many old moves from the uk where the hero buy's it at the end. The us is a far more optomistic place and culture. The us is a place where if something isn't liked then voices are raised in protest. The uk is much more reserved. I think these traits would be evident in the games evolution. Stoic endurance is a very british trait.(WW1 anybody) And this is reflected in the genesis of 40k. (Imp guard.) If this game had been created in the US I think it would have been far more upbeat, more like the tau philosophy.
I take the point about the game being created by a bunch of gamers but they were from britan so i think the distinction stands.
I hope i have made sense and have not offended anyone as that was not my intention.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> All necrons would have the face of Arnold Swarzanegger , or however you spell his name xD



I saw this and ROTFL....."its not a tumah!":laugh:

Anyway. I agree with Baron and others. This is an excellent topic, as I have wondered the same thing myself. I also think the game would have been very different. I do believe it would have at least boycotted. The conservative groups have gone after all the role playing games in the past. A game with "daemons", they would be all over that. I also think the game would have been stripped to bare bones. No DH, no WH, no Dark Eldar, no Daemons. You see where this is going. I can back the American corporate way of thinking theory with a personal experience:

I used to play another mini game called Mage Knight. It was an excellent game created in the same way as Warhammer found its origins, just a couple of hardcore gamers wanting to make a mini game with the collectibility of a CCG. They were sold as pre-painted 6 figure boosters that were randomly filled with 1 rare(strong), 2 uncommon (Standard) and 3 commons(weak). Then the company went big beacuse Mage Knight was a hit. After releasing many expansions and setting up established fluff that was on par with other games, the company messed up. Corporate greed, now overseen by a Board, decided to expand out and pick up new lines. A few were awesome: Heroclix (Marvel, DC, Indy), Mechwarrior, and a few.....well not so much: Creepy Freaks, Shadowrun, Crimsion Skies, and MLB Clix (don't ask, sports don't do well as mini games). With SALES falling, the Board decided to relaunch Mage Knight as Mage Knight 2.0! It was bad: discarding rules, making older figures unplayable (some of which people like me paid alot of money for), and introducing styrene card "artifacts". Sales continued to drop. After allowing power creep to overpower the game, it finally broke. The company announced it was ceasing production of Mage Knight, to follow "the companies new core direction".....no more prize support, no more tourneys....ect, with that the original owners/designers left as well. After more dwindling sales, the Board decided the company was lost, and liquidated it, taking their sizable severance bonuses and heading out to ruin more American made games.

Point of my long story, is as someone else said. American corporations would have bought it, changed it when sales fell, and dumped it when it became unprofitable....


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the general consesu is that it wont be around anymore, which is probably true.

The British cyncial? How very true  If it was created by Americans I do think the marines would be more heroic, saving the day and making everything right in the universe and human kind would certainly not be facing extinction at every turn because there would be hope somewhere.

The current story line points towards the inevitable end of the human race as it is destroyed on all sides.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You put it so much better than i did.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

humakt said:


> If it was created by Americans I do think the marines would be more heroic, saving the day and making everything right in the universe and human kind would certainly not be facing extinction at every turn because there would be hope somewhere.


I also suspect there would also be less "the Commissar is scarier than the enemy so we advance in wave after wave against the odds" and more "it is only a flesh wound and we need to protect freedom and the imperial way" in the Guard.

That said Call of Cthulhlu, and American RPG based on the work of mostly American authors, is bleaker and supernatural evil filled than 40K; at least with the most extreme dice luck ever, a Guardsman could theoretically kill a Bloodthirster in close combat.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, n my opinion, it would have faded away, I definatly think the space marineswould have been more patriotic, but I also think that the Imperuim would be less superstitous. I also think that the tau might have been more popular, or atleast more of the factions would have ideals such ss theirs. I can defintaly see an american company making a more, light hearted imperuim. Partially. Because of Americas optomism, and we veiw ourselfs as the strong, but gentle giant, we believe wwe do the right thing, and will fight to stop wrongs. (Not ment to be self patriotic, just what I believe. The country's selfimage is, and how a lot of americans veiw america) I also think that there would be a regular release shecudle because of america"Short term attention span"


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Can an american tell us if they feel there is any mix-up of space marines and marines... and if so if the horus heresy is something deeply offensive to some of the more patriotic americans?
No-one Ive ever met has ever even linked space marines with the royal marines.. but then our slightly odd sense of humour (as a country) means we would be able to slag off the royal marines while remaining firm believers in them- the things I insult or rip the piss out of tend to be my favorite things/people (yes, that includes 40k )


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Can an american tell us if they feel there is any mix-up of space marines and marines... and if so if the horus heresy is something deeply offensive to some of the more patriotic americans?
> No-one Ive ever met has ever even linked space marines with the royal marines.. but then our slightly odd sense of humour (as a country) means we would be able to slag off the royal marines while remaining firm believers in them- the things I insult or rip the piss out of tend to be my favorite things/people (yes, that includes 40k )


I have never actually made a strong parrellel between our marines and the space marines. Although, when I hear the word spacemarine, I think master cheif and starcraft. But in america I doubt that any large body of people has been offened by SPESS/MEHEREENNS or the heresy. Most don't make the connection of Superhuman 8ft tall warriors in power armor who crusade through space, topart of our armed forces


----------



## klebold (Jul 17, 2010)

I wanted to wade in here and say "For better or worse UK are grumpy bastards and it permeates into everything". In fact the brooding bitterness is more of my more favourite parts of living in London.

But i think it's unfair to assume games workshop would be overly commercialised if it was made in the states. Sure, there is that mass market broad appeal side but look at FASA and their battletech series. That is fairly analogous to 40k, no? Ok, maybe that might just be good vs evil (as opposed to 40k's evil vs evil vs evil vs...), but it ain't exactly the teletubbies either.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah I'm not sure that it necessarily would have faded away as a result of corporate greed. Games Workshop is a company just like FASA, WotC or TSR. Sometimes they have good corporate leadership and know how to provide a quality product, sometimes they don't. 

I think the closest analog to GW in the USA was TSR. They had a similar origin story, began at about the same time, marketed to similar demographics. The difference is where Games Workshop improved its relationship to its fans and produced higher quality stuff, TSR went in exactly the opposite direction. By the time TSR crashed and burned in the 90s the corporate mentality toward its customer base was almost hostile, with low quality game accessories and a massive horde of it. Not a good business model. (Appreciation to WotC for buying TSR out and preserving Dungeons & Dragons. I hate the new version of D&D but WotC does seem to be taking an approach much more like Games Workshop and that's a good thing.) 

Now, is the difference a result of TSR:USA as GW:UK? No, I doubt it. I think TSR just changed culture because the original people in charge were pushed aside in favor of people with a more soulless corporate mentality.

In terms of how the game itself would be different... I do agree it would probably have a more optimistic tone. None of us like to think the galaxy will someday succumb to Chaos and all this war and struggle will be for nothing. The fluff would, I'm sure, reflect that. The idea of hope may be very faint, but it would be there.

And now for fun, here are a few specific details I think would be different:

The Emperor's Palace would be located in North America, probably where New York once stood. (You know how we Americans think our continent is the center of the Universe just 'cause we live on it :grin: )

There'd be a rebel faction of the Imperium that would fight for freedom and independence from the Emperor and the leader of this faction would bear an uncanny resemblance to George Washington, but speak with a Texas drawl.

The Tau would have an elected leadership and be all about trade and business.

Orks would probably be exactly the same but speak with a Brooklyn accent.

Eldar would be symbolized by a Fleur-de-lis and include a sort of Dogs of War option in their Codex.

Tyranids would be exactly the same but green.

Necrons would be exactly the same but would appear in polished chrome and have a backstory linking them to human technology.

Imperial technology would be the most advanced in the galaxy and every soldier would understand exactly how it works, and the religious overtones would be gone, since American science fiction tends to be rather condescending toward religion, especially human religion (Don't believe me? Watch a few episodes of Star Trek: The Next Generation.)

Land Raiders would look like M-1s, not Mark Vs.

Earth would be a beautiful, blue-green life world 

Chaos characters would invariably speak with British accents, with absolutely no rhyme or reason for the variety of different dialects that would be heard even among characters who'd been together their whole life. (And Abbadon would absolutely sound like Jason Isaacs.)

There'd be a lot more slapstick, less sophisticated humor

There would still be squats, and they'd all sound like hillbillies.

Space Marines could, and often would, enjoy the pleasures of ladies. This would be second only to battle as their reason for existing and their motive for excellence in war.

Technobabble. Lots and lots of Technobabble.

The rules would be simpler, in an effort to appeal to the console gamers.

The marketing would be pervasive.

And finally:

MORE BOOBS.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

unixknight said:


> I think TSR just changed culture because the original people in charge were pushed aside in favor of people with a more soulless corporate mentality.


Sound point.



unixknight said:


> You know how we Americans think our continent is the center of the Universe just 'cause we live on it


Self deprecation? Admit it, you are British!



unixknight said:


> ...American science fiction tends to be rather condescending toward religion, especially human religion


Generally true enough although there are some exceptions; I theorise that it is due to most mainstream SF being written/directed/produced by radicals instead of conservatives, so a very Christian US produces a very secular SF.



unixknight said:


> Chaos characters would invariably speak with British accents, with absolutely no rhyme or reason for the variety of different dialects that would be heard even among characters who'd been together their whole life


High Gothic would not exist; Low gothic would have significantly fewer "u"s than currently. (As an aside, do they change the spelling when they market to USA?)



unixknight said:


> MORE BOOBS.


Noooooo!


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Imagine if the Canadians would have made 40k, it would just be the space marines handing out supplies to the refugees. Right now there is only war in the 41st millenium, but in the Canadian way, there would be no war, so be thankful that us canucks didn't make the hobby


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

unixknight said:


> MORE BOOBS.


I thought the Brits loved their tits. And are more willing to show them than Americans. At first, I was surprised there aren't more boobs in 40k already (Slaaneshi don't count). 

Funny list, I agree with pretty much everything. Orks with a British accent fit, though, better than a Brooklyn one. They're basically soccer hooligans.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Generally true enough although there are some exceptions; I theorise that it is due to most mainstream SF being written/directed/produced by radicals instead of conservatives, so a very Christian US produces a very secular SF.


I agree completely. One of those exceptions that comes to mind is Babylon 5, which was created and written by J. Michael Straczynski, a man who is an Atheist, yet treats human (and alien, for that matter) religion very respectfully in his stories. The characters' spirituality is a strength for them, not a weakness.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> High Gothic would not exist; Low gothic would have significantly fewer "u"s than currently. (As an aside, do they change the spelling when they market to USA?)


Generally, no they don't. Honestly, I wouldn't want them to. Not only would it not be necessary, it would probably mean they'd have to charge more money due to the extra cost of making the alterations!




Davidicus 40k said:


> I thought the Brits loved their tits. And are more willing to show them than Americans. At first, I was surprised there aren't more boobs in 40k already (Slaaneshi don't count).


Oh I have no doubt our cousins in Great Britain love 'em as much as we do, but when you compare gaming materials from both sides of the Atlantic, you get Sisters of Battle in Power Armor compared to warrior women in Bikini Mail armor... 

Maybe it's because the marketing targets a slightly different age demographic?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> If it had been made by an American Company rather than a British one?


_(screen goes dark)_

*This trailer has been rated PG for general viewing*

*MARNEUS CALGAR IS HAVING A BAD DAY...*
_*cut to shot of Calgar battling horde of Tyranids*_
*...AND IT'S ABOUT TO GET A WHOLE LOT WORSE.*
_*cut to shot of Random Ultramarine*_
Random Ultramarine: Sir! It's about to blow!
Calgar: NOOOOO!
_*cut to shot of Land Raider exploding, shown from 4 different angles*
*shot of Calgar punching the head of a Carnifex clean off*_
*THIS SUMMER*
_*slow-motion shot of Calgar running towards camera with an explosion behind him*
*shot of wave of advancing Necrons*
*shot of line of Marines firing bolters*
*slow-motion shot of Chaos Marine diving through plate-glass window, firing a bolt pistol in each hand*
*shot of Random Ultramarine being eaten by a Bloodthirster*_
*THE END IS NIGH*
_*cut to shot of Abaddon standing in front of burning planet*_
Abaddon: BWA-HA-HA-HAAAAA!

*MICHAEL BAY PRESENTS:
SPACE MARINES 2 - ABADDON'S REVENGE*

Starring
*Eric Roberts* as Marneus Calgar 
*Wil Wheaton* as Uriel Ventris
*Ice Cube* as Vulkan He'stan
and
*Jessica Alba* as Saint Celestine

*SPACE MARINES 2: IN THE GRIM DARKNESS OF THE FAR FUTURE, THERE IS ONLY... 
MORE!*



_____​


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> _(screen goes dark)_
> 
> *This trailer has been rated PG for general viewing*
> 
> ...


>-< damn you svar! I can totally see it. Although I believe Keanu Reeves would play the necron lord, and Nicholas cage would play the old and battered ultramarines librarian. Also, there would be a bikechase.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Now THAT was epic.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Alba would make a hot saint. lol


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Agreed, and I'm also glad to see it didn't have to be an all British cast like with JK Rowling...

edit: Oh wait... thinking about Ms. Alba has me all confused... This is about an American version of 40k... duh... Forgive me, it's Friday.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> _(screen goes dark)_
> 
> *This trailer has been rated PG for general viewing*
> 
> ...


Sadly, I'm sure that as long as it had good eye candy, it'd be super successful - no matter how crappy the story would be. Replace Michael Bay with James Cameron and that's a sure bet.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

In America this movie would bomb. It would go no where because the vast majority of the American public wouldn’t accept it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> ...the vast majority of the American public wouldn’t accept it.


Why specifically? It looks like a Hollywood big budget film to me; obviously there is something different about Americans for the subtle nuance to not stand out.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

For one thing you would have to tell the story of the Horus Heresy or the majority of the audiance would be left without a large chunk of the story. Second, I think it is to much. It just may be to severe to get anywhere. It may not bomb but it won't be any BSG.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> For one thing you would have to tell the story of the Horus Heresy or the majority of the audiance would be left without a large chunk of the story. Second, I think it is to much. It just may be to severe to get anywhere. It may not bomb but it won't be any BSG.


I would have to agree explaining enough of the Heresy would make it tricky.

Not so sure about the severity; as long as the heroes win in the end I would have thought it would be popular enough.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> High Gothic would not exist; Low gothic would have significantly fewer "u"s than currently. (As an aside, do they change the spelling when they market to USA?)


Not entirely sure I follow this one, but in the last twelve or so years of playing/collecting all of the stuff I have seen or come across has not been in Americanized english. (And personally, when writing I prefer using the older forms; being of the US myself it helps to distinguish my work a little.)


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

If it had originated in the US would the company have had any interest in actually exporting the game? From the UK, the US market is really desirable because of how big it is and also how, mostly, the cultural gap isn't so big as to make the central gist of 40K ungraspable (to coin an ugly word). The language being (mostly) the same also helps with keeping costs down. If the game had originated at the same time, but US-based, would the money have been there to make it worthwhile sending it abroad? If it hung around, then I could see it trickling across in much the same way as American comic books.
I also agree with most others that the tone would be different. Rather than the many shades of grey, with no-one really being good, there would be at least one unmistakeably righteous faction- probably a Human one. I also think that the knowledge of technology would be there, with Humanity being on top of its game.
I think the greatest difference would be how it originated and was grown. In the UK, as I believe, there was already a tradition of TT wargames. The TT Fantasy genre was growing with the poularity of D&D and Citadel, and then GW, built on this and eventually we get 40K. I think it succeeded because it was always aimed at the demographic that wanted it- GW didn't really try to take it 'mainstream' and I think the fact the market has grown over time organically (and I mean that in all senses!) has pulled the game along with it, giving the company the chance and revenue to increase the scope of the game universe, and also the models we all love. As someone already said, if the game had looked popular in the US, then there would have been more chance that someone would have jumped on it for the quick money and screw the long-term. It took a little longer for that attitude to get fully entrenched in the UK!

GFP


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Dave T Hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > High Gothic would not exist; Low gothic would have significantly fewer "u"s than currently. (As an aside, do they change the spelling when they market to USA?)
> ...


Britain is a nation grown from a deep divide between the rulers and the workers. One aspect of this divide is the educational divide between learning Latin and not. As the USA did not grow from that divide I do not think a US GW would have had a separate formal language.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

johnnymajic said:


> Imagine if the Canadians would have made 40k, it would just be the space marines handing out supplies to the refugees. Right now there is only war in the 41st millenium, but in the Canadian way, there would be no war, so be thankful that us canucks didn't make the hobby


Oi there, careful. We Canadians don't START wars, we merely finish the wars that the UK starts and gets bogged down in.... So think of us as the "closers" of the UK "Imperial Guard" regiments :wink:.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Appart from the already mentioned points about it being less popular and more sales driven rather then quality etc.... the armies would be hugely unbalenced as of course, the American Space Rangers would have stupid overkill weapons that obliterate everything in one shot because they suck at tactics.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Appart from the already mentioned points about it being less popular and more sales driven rather then quality etc.... the armies would be hugely unbalenced as of course, the American Space Rangers would have stupid overkill weapons that obliterate everything in one shot because they suck at tactics.


Now that is simply stupid. Warmachine is a US made game which is even more balanced than 40k. There is no reason to believe it was be unbalanced.


----------

